# Which guitar should I buy?



## stevebrainerd (Mar 5, 2016)

*Yamaha FG800, FS800, Epiphone AJ220S 
If you have any other good choices for around $250 please let me know.
Thank You!*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Other than sound, which is most comfortable to hold. What is the point of having a guitar that sounds good if it is too awkward to hold, either too big or too small or whatever.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For that price you can get a nice Simon & Patrick, Seagull or Lapatrie.


----------



## GuitaristFred (Aug 27, 2016)

If I were you, I would check out *Yamaha FG730S*

Tell us more about what you are looking for in the guitar.

If you are a beginner, you can check out this blog post that I've found recently: Acoustic Guitar for Beginners: Complete Buying Guide

You'll find guitar recommendations there too.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The one that sounds best to you, and feels comfortable to hold properly.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

.FG800, but the Epi you mentioned would be good bang for buck also. The FS800 is a bit smaller, which might mean just a slight less volume. Easier to hold for small people perhaps.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jayjacque said:


> .FG800, but the Epi you mentioned would be good bang for buck also. *The FS800 is a bit smaller, which might mean just a slight less volume.* Easier to hold for small people perhaps.


I used to think that in general, but I'm getting re-educated. It may be true in this case, but not always.

I've played a lot of acoustics lately, and I'm finding that smaller does not equal less volume. I find some of the smaller guitars cut and project better than larger guitars. A Martin OM may just cut through where a dreadnaught doesn't. This surprises me and flies in the face of logic. George Lowden, who knows a bit about guitars, says his O series is more 'room filling' or ambient while his smaller guitars (the F and the S, in order), can actually sound louder and more direct (less ambient, less room filling). I think of it like hi-fi speakers now - a horn loaded speaker is very efficient (louder) but also more directional than a dipole.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, ty point taken


----------

